# Power Pole Accessories



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Just one more thing I can do with my Power Pole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-SfIgXj8d3M

I was impressed with the whole idea of the drift paddles for power pole, but someone was really working with the thinking cap to get this out- pretty neat idea! Doesn't exactly go deep, but it does get the baits down a bit further in the water column.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry, couldn't get the Youtube window to post. Just click on the link above- the video should load in a new window. Thanks


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That's pretty cool Mike, you putting one on?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

TailRazor said:


> That's pretty cool Mike, you putting one on?


I really don't know. I've got a few other items on my wish list I need to work on first. I'll definitely be putting that new Lowrance to work and see if any of my targeted species is at a depth that would make that attachment very useful to me. Looks like it did pretty well for catching those grouper.
It wouldn't take the place of an actual downrigger, and I would assume it could only be used at slower trolling speeds- especially if extended all the way down- otherwise you'll find out how strong your transom / mount really is.
I think the practical applications would really be with someone who has a boat setup like me (inshore/ bay boat without top/ outriggers) and want to maximize trolling with an extra bait lower in the water column, that would increase the number of baits he has in the water without having outriggers. It would also be handy if you are trolling across structure or hit a shallow spot and with the touch of a button, you can raise your bait / lure up, and back down again without having to touch the reel or a downrigger crank.
I'm not sure if it would be something I would buy and use regularly, but like the Drift Paddles, I think it's neat.
Mike


----------

